# Urdu, Persian: You sure know the price of everything, but you know the price of nothing



## Sheikh_14

The purpose of this thread is to translate the phrase underlined below in both Urdu and Farsi (for those purveying the Farsi variant please write in both proper and Roman script for the ease of learners):

"You sure know the price of everything, but you know the price of nothing".


----------



## Qureshpor

Sheikh_14 said:


> The purpose of this thread is to translate the phrase underlined below in both Urdu and Farsi (for those purveying the Farsi variant please write in both proper and Roman script for the ease of learners):
> 
> "You sure know the price of everything, but you know the price of nothing".


maanaa kih aap har-chiiz kii qiimat jaante haiN lekin aap kisii ek kii qadr nahiiN jaante!

shumaa yaqiin-an narx-i-hamah-chiiz mii-daaniid valii qadr-i-hiich-chiiz na-miidaaniid!


----------



## Jervoltage

تو بی گمان بهای همه چیز را می دانی، اما ارزش هیچ چیز را نمی دانی.​

to bi-gomaan bahaa-ye hame chiz raa midaani, amaa arzesh-e hich chiz raa nemidaani.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Sheikh_14 said:


> The purpose of this thread is to translate the phrase underlined below in both Urdu and Farsi (for those purveying the Farsi variant please write in both proper and Roman script for the ease of learners):
> 
> "You sure know the price of everything, but you know the value of nothing".




The latter was meant to be value and not price again my apologies for the typo but thank you Qureshpor sahib for the response quite accurate must say.


----------



## Sheikh_14

So whilst distinguishing value from price we would say qadr? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> maanaa kih aap har-chiiz kii qiimat jaante haiN lekin aap kisii ek kii qadr nahiiN jaante!
> 
> shumaa yaqiin-an narx-i-hamah-chiiz mii-daaniid valii qadr-i-hiich-chiiz na-miidaaniid!



Qureshpor sahib I was wondering if you could kindly give a word for word translation for the latter in Farsi, as Faylasoof sahib quite often does. Whilst, the former is perfect as it is.


----------



## Qureshpor

Sheikh_14 said:


> The latter was meant to be value and not price again my apologies for the typo but thank you Qureshpor sahib for the response quite accurate must say.


You are most welcome Sheikh SaaHib. Just to add that I was n't the only one who managed to understand what you had in mind. Alfaaz SaaHib also came up with a similar response although he has deleted his reply. Not only this, janaab-i-Jervolatage was also on the right track.


----------



## Qureshpor

Sheikh_14 said:


> Qureshpor sahib I was wondering if you could kindly give a word for word translation for the latter in Farsi, as Faylasoof sahib quite often does. Whilst, the former is perfect as it is.


Sure no problem. But, if you don't mind, I'll use Jervoltage SaaHib 's response since he is a mother tongue speaker and I am a mere learner of the language. Besides, he has only used one non-Persian word in his translation.

to bi-gomaan bahaa-ye hame chiz raa midaani, amaa arzesh-e hich chiz raa nemidaani. 

tuu bilaa-shak har-chiiz ke bhaa'o ko jaantaa/jaantii hai, kekin kisii chiiz kii qadr (worth) ko nahiiN jaantaa/jaantii.

Missing out the "ko"..

tuu bilaa-shak har-chiiz kaa bhaa'o jaantaa hai lekin kisii chiiz kii qadr nahiiN jaantaa.


----------



## Jervoltage

Qureshpor said:


> Sure no problem. But, if you don't mind, I'll use Jervoltage SaaHib 's response since he is a mother tongue speaker and I am a mere learner of the language. Besides, he has only used one non-Persian word in his translation.



Many thanks, Qureshpor SaaHib, for your input on this.

Just so I'm clear, could you please specify which word is not Persian in my translation?


----------



## Qureshpor

Jervoltage said:


> Many thanks, Qureshpor SaaHib, for your input on this.
> 
> Just so I'm clear, could you please specify which word is not Persian in my translation?


ammaa is of Arabic origins, as far as I know. Of course it is and has been part of Persian language for centuries!


----------



## Jervoltage

Qureshpor said:


> ammaa is of Arabic origins, as far as I know. Of course it is and has been part of Persian language for centuries!



Ah, I see. Thank you again!


----------



## Faylasoof

Qureshpor said:


> ammaa is of Arabic origins, as far as I know. Of course it is and has been part of Persian language for centuries!


 Yes, _ammaa_ is Arabic but, as stated, has been part of Persian for long. The Persian equivalent is of course وَلی _walii_ = but. 

So aaghaa-e-Jervoltage's above sentence becomes:

 تو بی گمان بهای همه چیز را می دانی،وَلی ارزش هیچ چیز را نمی دانی

to bi-gomaan bahaa-ye hame chiz raa midaani, _walii_ arzesh-e hich chiz raa nemidaani


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> Yes, _ammaa_ is Arabic but, as stated, has been part of Persian for long. The Persian equivalent is of course وَلی _walii_ = but.
> 
> So aaghaa-e-Jervoltage's above sentence becomes:
> 
> تو بی گمان بهای همه چیز را می دانی،وَلی ارزش هیچ چیز را نمی دانی
> 
> to bi-gomaan bahaa-ye hame chiz raa midaani, _walii_ arzesh-e hich chiz raa nemidaani


I employed "valii" in my translation. But this also is not Persian since it is essentially the shortened form of " wa-laakin" perceived in the Classical Persian age as "va lekin". This in turn was shortened to "vale" (ولے) and in due course the majhuul "ye" became ma3ruuf ولی.


----------



## Faylasoof

Qureshpor said:


> I employed "valii" in my translation. But this also is not Persian since it is essentially the shortened form of " wa-laakin" perceived in the Classical Persian age as "va lekin". This in turn was shortened to "vale" (ولے) and in due course the majhuul "ye" became ma3ruuf ولی.


 I understand, but _walii_ here_ is_ Persian regardless of its etymology since the Arabic _walii_ (also used in Urdu and Persian) has a completely different meaning, obviously. We can't and don't go for the Pahlavi _be_ to mean _but_!  So the Persian _walii_ is fine, I think. It is certainly not Arabic as used here.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> Sure no problem. But, if you don't mind, I'll use Jervoltage SaaHib 's response since he is a mother tongue speaker and I am a mere learner of the language. Besides, he has only used one non-Persian word in his translation.
> 
> to bi-gomaan bahaa-ye hame chiz raa midaani, amaa arzesh-e hich chiz raa nemidaani.
> 
> tuu bilaa-shak har-chiiz ke bhaa'o ko jaantaa/jaantii hai, kekin kisii chiiz kii qadr (worth) ko nahiiN jaantaa/jaantii.
> 
> Missing out the "ko"..
> 
> tuu bilaa-shak har-chiiz kaa bhaa'o jaantaa hai lekin kisii chiiz kii qadr nahiiN jaantaa.



In the spirit of poetic justice in your Roman Urdu translation you meant Lekin rather than kekin, otherwise alls good .


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> Sure no problem. But, if you don't mind, I'll use Jervoltage SaaHib 's response since he is a mother tongue speaker and I am a mere learner of the language. Besides, he has only used one non-Persian word in his translation.
> 
> to bi-gomaan bahaa-ye hame chiz raa midaani, amaa arzesh-e hich chiz raa nemidaani.
> 
> tuu bilaa-shak har-chiiz ke bhaa'o ko jaantaa/jaantii hai, kekin kisii chiiz kii qadr (worth) ko nahiiN jaantaa/jaantii.
> 
> Missing out the "ko"..
> 
> tuu bilaa-shak har-chiiz kaa bhaa'o jaantaa hai lekin kisii chiiz kii qadr nahiiN jaantaa.



Apparently due to the sheer influence of Farsi/Dari on Pashto Arzish (ارزش) means value in Pasto as well, as indicated here- http://www.dunwoodypress.com/148/PDF/PashtoDictionary_sample.pdf. 

On that note is the word acceptable in Urdu?


----------

